# Nikon D70



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi, just bought this DSLR at a good price 2nd hand. Its in fantastic condition, had the LCD protector on all its life, and came with the better 18-70mm dx lens. I plan on getting a 70-300mm lens for it soon which will probably be enough for me for a while. Ive spent a day playing around and Im slowly becoming familiar with it, and it seems a very capable camera. Only 6.1MP but this seems irrelevant when you have good optics. Just upgraded the firmware to 2.0 as well.

Basically just want to know if anyone else here has one? or any comments at all would be welcome. I know rmorgan84 has a D80 and rates it well. Also would welcome any pics from these, as I'm struggling with the weather at the moment so would like to know what its capable of!
Cheers!

Seems like its capable of nice stuff..


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yup i've got a D80 as a backup. It's a good camera s is the D70, as you say the 6MP is fine for most people and will happily print up to A3 size with pretty good quality!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was looking for a decent D70 as a 2nd body before getting the D80, it's a very good solid body with enough functions to choke a cat, you'll love it!
As you say, the optics are the important part and the 18-70 is a very good lens. 
If your budget stretches, get the 70-200 lens, the 70-300 is really not a very good lens (although the VR version is better).

Gary


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, will have a look


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yah the 70-200 is a superb lens but there is a mighty price gap between it and the 70-300!


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

nice pix


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

I've got the 70-300 VR and it is a good lens, yes the 70-200 is a million miles better its a pro lens and comes with a Pro price tag.

The 18-70 is ok, i find it tends to be a bit soft. If you want a good portrait lens at a bargain, grab a 50mm 1.8 approx £65, now that is good.

Rob.


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

I currently have a D80, although I did have a D70 previously. I had the 18-70mm lens and also the 70-300mm, then changed it to a sigma 28-300mm as I was always changing between lenses. I also have a 50mm f/1.8 which is a very sharp lens and superb value at about £50 on ebay. I now have a D80 with the 18-200mm VR Lens which I find is a very good setup.. I had no probs with the D70 at all, I only changed because I was going to NYC and got it cheap. I have some pics on flickr taken with both setups, you couldn't tell the difference at all.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adammcateer/

Hope thats of some use.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

I upgraded not too long ago from the D70 to a D200.

I keep the 70 as a backup and take it with me when I need to switch lenses quickly. I.e. long telephoto to wide quickly...

The 70 is a nice bit of kit, especially for a begginer.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool

Not really taken many photos yet, as Ive had a problem with dirt on the sensor. It wasnt dust as it wouldnt blow away with a blower. So I ordered some sensor swabs and eclipse type 2 fluid. Carried this out today and after 5 swabs the images are looking good again. I just hope this doesnt happen often as the swabs are quite expensive. I will be extremely careful swapping lenses from now on, as this served as a warning.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

robertt or xpress valeting has that very camera, i am a d40 owner but had a shot of his which is more equipped than mine and i must say i want one.

only had the d40 4 months and i wanna upgrade already


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

Have a look here ANDY M ..... http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d70/d70-settings.htm ....
Michael


----------

